# Draven Cemetery 2009



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Kind of found out last minute that I'll be home for Halloween. The catch is that I fly out at 4am on the 1st so a small display it will be so I can tear it down in an hour or so.

Here's a couple of pics.

































And one nigh shot.









Still a couple of things to do as always. Seems like I'm never ready.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Looks grreat


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Love the lighting and the wicked cool tree.... oh, and I'm jealous of the leaves.. they have not fallen here in Texas yet!! Looks great!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Dixie said:


> Love the lighting and the wicked cool tree.... oh, and I'm jealous of the leaves.. they have not fallen here in Texas yet!! Looks great!


Dixie, I'm surprised the rain hasn't knocked them out of the trees.

Good to see that you get a chance for a haunt, Wildcat. Even a small one.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

I like the variety of stones and especially love the cool skull tree! Cool work!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks great!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That skull tree is kickass!

Nothing wrong with a small display, expecially under the circumstances. And if you're like the typical haunter, whatever you put up is 100 times more than your neighbors do anyway


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I like it.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great display!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Glad you were able to squeeze in a little haunt, Wildcat.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words and yes I'm glad to be able to set up any display this year. Already had neighbours tell me they were glad to see me setting up on Sunday.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

the skull tree is awesome!!


----------



## Optym (Oct 27, 2009)

That skull tree is way too cool. must try that next year


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies. Had a great night with quite a few frights. 
Here's a pic of how I looked. It was still daylight so it doesn't look quite right but under red and green spots it caused more than a few to pack up and run once I came out of the grave.









Hope everyone had a great night.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Eeewwww, gross!:googly:

Glad you were able to get a little haunting in, WC!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Those are some nice pics of the cemetery. Nice job on the lighting and the skull looking tree thing looks great. Your costume looked great, very creepy!.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love that skull tree! Nice job on your display and your make-up is awesome!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies.

C'mon Roxy. My wife has to wake up to that face every morning......what a saint. lol.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

I absolutely love that tree!!! The lighting is fantastic too!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

looks awesome


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Nice makeup Wildcat and a cool graveyard! My hunbun almost bought that same prosthetic. I'll have to forward her your pics. She wasn't sure if it would look cool (duh!! it does!!). Glad you were able to get some haunting in. Now that I am doing it, I would be so sad NOT to be able to.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks. Here's a pic with some what proper lighting so she can get a better idea.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

OMG...no eyes. Fantatstic. Did you come up with that?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

No I wish. I was a cheap appliance I picked up. Worked out pretty well. It was a little thicker than I expected so out with a razor and some careful shaving to thin it out. Then stick it on and do the make up.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

It works....that is frightening in the low light.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great job!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great graveyard! Always glad to see more Canadian haunters. Love the makeup. My daughter would see that in the Party Packagers flyers and keep asking me what happened to his eyes? It looked sort of silly I thought but you've done a great job on it and blended it in really well.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks.
I want your Zombie crossing sign... and the rest of your cemetery looks great as well.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Great Job, I love the W.E Coyote tombstone!


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

I love the tree, may I borrow the idea? ...that is my kind of creep...I have all sorts of t-shirts with that theme.....\I loves them.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks and yes use the tree idea. It wasn't mine to begin with.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice! I must agree, that tree is brilliant!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

That Skull tree Is Awesome!! I like the stone with the chains on it also.
Very cool.


----------

